# Asustor AS3102T 2-bay NAS



## crmaris (Dec 11, 2015)

The AS3102T is an affordable NAS by Asustor, capable of 4K-multimedia playback. On top of that, it is equipped with an HDMI port and features hardware encryption, which allows it to provide good speeds with encrypted file transfers.

*Show full review*


----------

